# Replanting my 150 gallon



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ok this has been something ive wanted to do for a long time, the tank is 150 -155 gallon, it has a GS foam back wall, with wood and mosses and other stuff but it has been up and running for about 4.5 years, and its has gone thru many changes... the first pic im gonna post is where the tank was at roughly 6months ago, the big plant in the center of the tank only got bigger and was taking up way too much light, i exchanged that plant with a brom that i had that was too big for one of the tanks im currently doing.... now all i really plan to do is fill the back wall with a bunch of broms and air plants, maybe some creeping plants, wanted some opinions on , if i should go with large and small brom mix?, like maybe a total of 3 more large ones and 5 small?, or just 5 more large ones?, or a bunch of smaller broms? here is where its at right now,the tank looks so different without the calathea plant there.... any input would be appreciated...

-Troy

before









now


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Is that a citronella tank?

With broms, if it were eggfeeders I'd suggest smaller ones.
But since its a tinc tank its personal taste. Def get some creeping vines for the background.

Whatever you do, get all the same type of broms.. I think this looks more natural.

Btw, great wallpaper


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah citronellas are in there, yeah i figured i was gonna get like 4-5 longer leaf broms from lowes or something. . . wall paper, haha thats hand painted my man...Im a painter haha, my school mascot was a Laopard, so i thought it was fitting back in the day, now it just serves the room as the jungle lol


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2008)

I second the creeping vines...something a little darker like a red or burgundy wandering Jew. I like the background to be darker than my broms, seems to add a little depth. I'd go with a bunch of smaller broms like Neoregelia 'Zoe' with one maybe two larger broms of a different species like Cryptanthus "Black Mystic". 
Fill her up man, you can always pull a few broms out later if it gets too crowded. 
I'm still learning so I like to stick with ordering online to avoid getting plants that are going to be end up being too large.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys... ill post some pictures when i get it where i want it... im not very happy with the entire to tank to be honest...but its to late to redo it, it was the first tank ive ever done so there are alot of things id do differently now, but too much time and money right now, maybe one day ill do a total rebuild...


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

HI, 

First off I really like the tanks lay-out!! I DO!
BUT like the others said the brom issue. I also would suggest to get your old broms out and put some smaller neoregelia species in! It would be a lot nicer, but its personal taste.

You can make a great tank of it keep us updated

Regards,

Dennis


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I think to many broms makes it look unnatural after all a group only needs 2 or so. I would get something that would cascade down the back wall that's all you need and maybe a small cool looking fern. My 2 cents.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Looking good Troy. I love it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks really bare, i woudl add some tropical plants to make it a little more lushful.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys, yes i know it looks bare...lol hence the "Replanting" id im not gonna take the broms i have in there out, because they bloom really cool... and i think 2 broms is not nearly enough for the look im going for.... i want a couple creeping platns small green leaves tho something that doesnt have large leafs i had a creeping plant that hard larger leaves and i didnt like it, so i dont kno if im even going for a really natural look, i really just plan on filling th e back wall with broms, and air plantsif it looks really fake and stupid then yeah ill add some other plants, but im really starting to like the look of brom filled backwalls, and for the most part plain ground floors for terrestrial animals.
-T

also here are some pics of the broms when they bloom


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice paint job. 

Is the whole room like that?! That musta' taken some time ?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yes the entire room, nah not that bad about a week, prolly like 10 hours maybe


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

use oak leaf creeping fig the leafs stay small.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah thats what i was more along the lines of getting for my creeper...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

added a couple more pups i had from some of my other tanks, still need to do some shopping but its a good start


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

hey Troy (guess thats your name )

I really like your background. there is a very nice depth in it. DO you have a construction journal or some construction pics? Or can you tell me how you made it?

I really like your tank and I am planning to do something similar with an old aquarium in the future for some tincs.

Great tank!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah its all great stuff, and wood, i just didnt make it a background tho, i bowed it and made actual land for them on the background thanks


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Any update on this tank? I really like the re-plant so far. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

nah i have got pretty lazy about it, some of the new broms are growing some new pups, and thats about it, i need to go shopping soon


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I think your tank is the bomb! I love the background and it looks so much better with the new broms. How many Cits do you have in there?


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks great! 
how about a side view shot to get a better idea of how the background is setup?


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

I really like it! The background looks great. It's held up a long time.


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

Def. some orchids all around. Forget the creeping fig thing that everyone does... Some Riccia in areas would look nice...
Good luck! Seems to be the centerpiece in the room


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

very nice. so is the background hard or like foam? cuz like at the pet stores they have background kind of like that but its foam, i think its kind of like a waterfall thing also


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

its foam, and wood,


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

cool cuz i have seen foam ones at the pet store. are they easy? also how do you plant plants if its foam?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

use the search function, you should be able to find many construction journals


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

T...Can you get a shop of the upper right hand corner, I want to see the moss/algae thats growing up there.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah ill try, it is really dry up in that area of the tank, im not sure exactly what it is, its like the coco fiber just turned green?? but yea ill get a shot of that for ya YDG


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

updated pic. . .


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks really cool mate, but the dark for ground looks soooo eerie.

I quite like it hahaha.

Welldone mate

Richie


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

I kinda like the open look it has.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

took a couple pics today


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks really nice mate.

Stunning display.

Welldone

Richie


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks man....i really want to rescape the ground floor and make hills and valleys like i do in my newer tanks, but thats another project all in itself... im just happy that my background is finally starting to grow in and look much fuller than before..


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Troy, thats effing sick bro. Where you been? Hit up the chat.


----------



## Landon (Oct 13, 2009)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> thanks man....i really want to rescape the ground floor and make hills and valleys like i do in my newer tanks, but thats another project all in itself... im just happy that my background is finally starting to grow in and look much fuller than before..


As beautiful as I think you viv is, I was going to suggest this. The tank is to big for the ground to be so flat (left to right, and fornt to back). Youve got all kinds of space to work with in that thing  I like it now, but Im looking forward to pics after the next redesign


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks landon but the actual background is not very flat at all, its very bowed, and u cant really see that from pics, it looks alot different in person, i really think its the ground that needs the most work...but thanks for your input


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> thanks man....i really want to rescape the ground floor and make hills and valleys like i do in my newer tanks, but thats another project all in itself... im just happy that my background is finally starting to grow in and look much fuller than before..


I second this idea buddy. Your for hills and valleys are what I think of when I think troys tanks!! 

I really like the tank its getting better looking now that you've planted it!

What kind of Tincs are those? Are they of mixed decent?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah i thought every1 knew that my crosses all went in the 150


----------



## Landon (Oct 13, 2009)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> thanks landon but the actual background is not very flat at all, its very bowed, and u cant really see that from pics, it looks alot different in person, i really think its the ground that needs the most work...but thanks for your input


I was speaking only about the floor of the viv. The composition of your hardscape and plantscape is amazing to me. Youve got an awesome balance of wood and plant diversity. The placement/spacing of everything creates a lot of depth, its just not accented by the floor.

I went and looked back at some of your other builds (after reading laylow's post), and all of your other tanks have nice flow to the floor. Every one of them was sloped in multiple directions complementing the background and planting. When you achieve that with this viv, its going to be a complete show stopper!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

OOOOkay that makes sense I thought u were talking about the background. Yeah this was my viv build, and clearly I did not research enough, This will most likely be my next project to tackle, Im pretty happy with all my other tanks and my collection, so Ill have some spare time this winter to get it done...Ill post updates When I do...


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

What type of brom is that on the first page blooming?


----------

